
  Ten Technologies That Will Rock 2010  - ajaimk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/01/ten-technologies-2010/
======
buckpost
I'm particularly interested in the public vs. private trend.

------
borga
Where's JooJoo?

------
mgrouchy
Seems like 2010 is the year of lists!

